# Great start to the weekend



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I picked up a cigar on my way home after diner tonight. I picked up an Arturo Fuente Rothschild because, being a cigar noob, I have not had an A. Fuente yet and the price was right on this particular one. I got home and lit it up on the back patio. It was very spicy for the first few minutes but soon became sweetish and creamy. My palette is not very refined so I couldn't really pick out distinct flavors.  I followed the advice of fellow puff members such as a minimum of 1 minute between puffs and drink water so you can taste the cigar and not beer and such. Drinking water was the hard part seeing as I have one of my favorite IPAs in the fridge. The cigar lasted about an hour and 15 minutes. After about an hour it started to become very peppery again. Overall, I enjoyed it and can't wait to try some of the higher end Arturo Fuente cigars. Here is a picture of the cigar right before I went outside.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, next time, drink the beer with it. Seems like you would have enjoyed it more. It's just a cigar....enjoy whatever you'd like with it


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Should have had the IPA - the drink is to rinse the tongue/mouth - the smoke will saturate the taste buds/sinuses - have to rinse - that's why guys have different preferences of drink to complement the flavor of the cigar - the fact that you thought of the ale is your brain talking to you...


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

I will definitely have a beer with my next one. That is actually the first cigar I haven't had a beer with. Figured I'd give it a try.


----------

